# Urgent : playlist sur Ipod



## fragelrock (31 Décembre 2003)

Comment faire jouer une playlist sur l'ipod mais pour qu'il lise tous les tracks de manière aléatoire????

Il les classe automatiquement par ordre ALPHA 

Y'a des modifs à faire sur Itunes???


----------



## nologo (31 Décembre 2003)

Salut,

Dans le menu "Réglage" de l'iPod, tu vas dans "Aléatoire" puis tu choisis "morceaux".

Après tu choisis la liste de Lecture que tu veux: Elle se jouera en mode aléatoire.


----------



## fragelrock (31 Décembre 2003)

OK c'est shuffle j'avais pas vu!

Merci 

comme je suis au DJ ce soir


----------



## nologo (31 Décembre 2003)

hé DJ Aléatoire: si tu vas dans "Extra" puis "Langwaige" tu peux prendre Français.


----------



## fragelrock (31 Décembre 2003)

oui je sais mais en anglais ça claque mieux


----------

